# Royal Canin Anallergenic Formula Change?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is too bad. Maybe you can email them to ask if they have changed the formulation, or maybe this is just an off bag. Do you know exactly what foods Cali is sensitive to or intolerant of? Knowing exactly what she doesn't tolerate can help if you need to plan for a diet change. You may want to consider ordering a NutriScan profile on her. It helped me manage a number of chronic health issues for my dogs to have done so.

I hope you get it all straightened out without much trouble.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Through elination diets I did when she was younger, she seems to be allergic to all commonly-available proteins and grains. I even tried some more exotic ones to no avail. 

I had two Rottweilers before I had Cali and they both had numerous food sensitivities and inflammatory bowel disease. I've got the t-shirt when it comes to elimination and homemade diets and was always able to come up with a diet that worked for them. Cali's allergies have me pulling out my hair!! I'd work up a diet that her tummy liked but her skin would explode. I'd change the diet, her skin would calm and her gut would explode.

I am going to email the company but I don't always trust large conglomerations to be totally truthful. 

I've heard of Nutriscan and read here a while back that you'd used the service. Did you find it to be really accurate?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Caroline429, have you considered the fat and protein content of Cali's diet? For my minipoo in addition to some food allergy/intolerances, I've discovered that she can't tolerate the high fat and high protein of most diets. She does best on a moderate protein, low fat and higher fiber food - I find I have to make her food because I haven't been able to find a suitable commercial product.

I did have my dog on the hydrolyzed kibble and one bag did look different but the ingredients didn't change - rather it was baked a little differently turning it darker.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

caroline429 said:


> Through elination diets I did when she was younger, she seems to be allergic to all commonly-available proteins and grains. I even tried some more exotic ones to no avail.
> 
> I had two Rottweilers before I had Cali and they both had numerous food sensitivities and inflammatory bowel disease. I've got the t-shirt when it comes to elimination and homemade diets and was always able to come up with a diet that worked for them. Cali's allergies have me pulling out my hair!! I'd work up a diet that her tummy liked but her skin would explode. I'd change the diet, her skin would calm and her gut would explode.
> 
> ...


*

*Yes I found it very helpful. It did allow me to switch to a home cooked plan that took care of virtually all of the problems our dogs were having so I would consider the results and the changes I made as a consequence of them to be accurate.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Skylar said:


> Caroline429, have you considered the fat and protein content of Cali's diet? For my minipoo in addition to some food allergy/intolerances, I've discovered that she can't tolerate the high fat and high protein of most diets.


When I put her on the first hydrolyzed diet, I asked for the one with the lowest fat content since fat is pro inflammatory to the gut. It was Purina HA which had a fat content of 8%, protein of 18% and fiber of 4%. It did help with her skin. Her stool was never good on it, though her stomach never seemed uncomfortable. The Anallergenic is 16% protein, 4.2% fiber and 14.5% fat. The fat content did worry me a bit when I started it but most of it is MCT and it didn't bother her.

I haven't really done a properly-supplemented homemade diet since my Rottweilers. Back then, I made spreadsheets with the NRC nutrition requirements and spent hours switching ingredients in and out to come up with complete diets. My first Rottie in particular was so sensitive I had to put in each vitamin and mineral separately because she didn't tolerate some forms. Please tell me times have changed and someone has come up with some kind of hypoallergenic complete vit/min to add to homemade food!!

I gave Cali some boiled burger and skinless potato a few hours ago and it's stayed down no problem. She looks perkier and more comfortable. I suspect I might be dealing with scratching and some diarrhea tomorrow but that doesn't seem to bother her as much as it does me!

I may have to try the homemade route again, I hate that dog food companies can just play with formulas at will and not have to tell us. Of course, maybe it's an off batch. Royal Canin still doesn't have itself sorted out after their data breach so who knows what's going on there. I'll contact them tomorrow and see if they can shed any light on the problem.

Can I ask if you formulated your mpoo's diet yourself or did you use a nutritionist?


----------

